# Recommended Podcasts



## Civbert (Mar 25, 2006)

Since we now have a good definition of a podcast, I thought we should get some recommendations. What podcasts do you recommend?


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 25, 2006)

*Bump*


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 25, 2006)

http://feeds.feedburner.com/UnchainedRadioPodcast

http://www.sermonaudio.com/source_detail.asp?sourceid=timeintheword

http://www.apuritansmind.com/podcast/WildBoarNewsPodcast.htm

[Edited on 4-25-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## crhoades (Apr 25, 2006)

George Grant
http://www.kingsmeadow.com/podcasts.html

David Filson (my pastor - I'm in the process of uploading 97 sermons on John, a series on James, Psalm 119, and Parables.)
link

Joel Beeke
Sermon Audio link

Al Mohler
Sermons and Speeches
Radio Program


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 25, 2006)

It appears that every sermon audio broadcaster has podcasting capability now.

Here's a question: what sermonaudio material do you listen to that is NOT a sermon (e.g. White Horse Inn, Al Mohler, apologetic material, etc) ?


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's another question: what is the best way to keep the podcasts from being cluttered? That is, after I have listened to a podcast, what is the best way to remove old ones without losing something that I have not listened to yet?

I can't get to every podcast everyday, so I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## youthevang (Apr 25, 2006)

Are you using itunes? In itunes, I just right click and delete.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youthevang_
> Are you using itunes? In itunes, I just right click and delete.



Yes, but I am looking for the best _automated_ way.


----------



## srhoades (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by youthevang_
> ...



Go to preferences, and then Podcasts. There is a drop down box of how many of the previous episodes you want iTunes to save each time it updates. I believe there is also an otption that will automatically delete those that have already been listened to once it updates. Be warned though, if you just listen to even the first second of a podcast, it considers it listened to. So you can right click and mark it as unplayed or even mark it to not auto delete.


----------

